# Got a problem



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

so I'm applying for this art school and I got a bunch of sketches I'm submitting, I was thinking I could post them up here and you guys critique them.

Problem is, theyre straight scans and are way too big to just upload here.

Does anyone know how I can upload them or even better a good site where I can upload them on?

reespect.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Best idea would be to create an account at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket or to make a website for your sketches or a small forum. You could also create an account at http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i was just going to say that haha


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

For an easy to make forum that looks good, I would check out Create a free forum - forumotion.com


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

wow thanks boss, Gotta scan and sketch a few more then Ill post again and you guys tell me how it is.


----------

